# eco or ADA ??



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm getting everything I need for my 75G and was wondering what would you guys get.

ADA: for 4 - 2 Liter Power Sand Med and 4 - 9 Liter Aqua Soil Amazonia = $281 
Eco: (10 Bags) Prices
$280 from Bigals 
$237 from drsfosterandsmith.com 
$213 from aquariumsplants.com

This will be a high light C02 injected tank.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Overall I think most of the commercial products are fairly equal over the long term. The ADA pricing is fair reasonable though.
Aesthetics plays a large role for most folks.
I'd tend towards the ADA personally given a choice between these two.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I'd have to agree with Tom here. I have no long term ADA experience, but short term has led to some nice growth!. Eco complete has also worked great for me.

On my tank, I went with the powersand special...figured that if I was going to invest in ADA that I might as well take this step as well.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd go with the Eco.
:-D

--Nikolay


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm also going to agree with Tom on this one. I had the opportunity to get my hands on a tiny bit to fill my 5.5 gallon about a month ago and the plants are just amazing in it. 

I ordered some to redo my 75 gallon and also went the the Powersand Special M. It's the same price so why not?


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I went ahead and placed my order for the ADA.
Got 1-6L Bag of Power Sand special(M) and 1-2L bag of Regular Power Sand(M). instead of the 4-2L Bags of the Regular Power Sand.

For the difference in price its worth trying out the ADA line to compare it to the Eco.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## travdawg (Mar 3, 2005)

I have a new thing that I like to do with my LFS. I have two independantly owned shops here close by. I have been going in before I order something off the web & see if they can match the price before I order. I just tell them that I would prefer to buy from them if I can, & ask what their best price is. If its within a few bucks after shipping, I go ahead & get it from my LFS. If not, then I order offline. I figure I would rather direct a few bucks locally, than online. My LFS gave me a great deal on Eco, he has stated on more than one occasion that he is going to sell it for $10 & change a bag! If you can get a deal near that, I would go with the EC. However, if cash is no object, I would go ADA all teh way. I have to think on a budget though.

Trav


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I tried that route and the only LFS store here that carries Eco wanted $35.00 a bag, He would sell them to me for 30.00 if I bought 10 bags. I told him he was crazy!.


----------



## jppurchase (Dec 15, 2004)

I don't know what Big Al's pricing is like in the US, but here in Canada he has a reputation as a bit of a rip off artist. His Canadian store prices are consistently higher, sometimes substantially so, than Canadian mail order and storefront retailers. And the staff aren't particularly clued into the needs of planted aquariums either. Their only saving grace is that they carry Tropica plants.

Just my opinion of course - its your money.

James Purchase
Toronto


----------

